# Hurricane Irma



## Dustin Pack

To my fellow Floridians and any other state that is affected. Stay strong, stay prepared and keep communications and info open as long as possible. As of Tuesday at noon, this thing looks like the real deal.
A lot of us have been through this before, but you never really get used to it.


----------



## Roninrus1

GOOD LUCK TO THE FLORIDA FOLKS. Hope you can dodge Irma.
Same goes for the entire E. Coast.


----------



## duppyzafari

Agreed. We lived in the Caribbean and stayed on-island when Hurricane Dean rolled through as a Cat 5 almost exactly a decade ago. 

Funny how having a 2 year old has cured us of any sense of adventure where storms are concerned.

Be safe, all. Positive Vibes to one and all.


----------



## Backwater

Who's hosting the hurricane partay?  Jk


----------



## permitchaser

Irma has 180 mph winds so my suggestion is to hook your boat up and head inland like GA, TN or N Alabama. Or you can bend over and.... you know the rest
If it hits the GA coast we'll have some high winds inland so I may have to secure my boat


----------



## crboggs

We're moving my buddy's skiff tonight. Time to get it off the lift and further inland.

Sort of feels like Tampa is in the cross hairs for this thing. Hopefully not...


----------



## yobata

I have been told that most if not all of the hotels in north Florida are booked solid. I don't really get it though, how can you book a hotel to go to if you don't know where the path will take it??


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Prayers for all that will be affected. Be smart and get your loved ones and skiffs and head north.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I hate it for our east coast brethren but I sure hope this thing doesn't get in the gulf. 

The water is warm enough it will be fuel on the fire. 

I know these things are just part of nature but dang I hate how bad they tear stuff up. 

Good luck folks.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## 1Fisher77316

Backwater said:


>


----------



## 1Fisher77316

We darn sure don't want it turning into the Gulf and saying hello to LA or TX. We just had more than our share of fun. Here's hoping it turns back into the Atlantic and heads offshore. Everyone say a prayer!!!
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Str8-Six

After experiencing Andrew and Wilma while in SOFL I've learned all you can do is prepare for the worst and pray for the best. This storm looks even worse than those two. Hope everyone is prepared and stay safe.


----------



## EdK13

Current Recon 9/5/2017 5 pm cdt has pressure dropping 10 mb to 916. Implies it is still in strengthening mode. Hopefully it gives the Cuban mountains a long hug and drops to a Cat 1. Couple flyers in the model ensemble showing it running a squeeze play into the gulf. Maybe Fujiwhara *effect? *


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> I have been told that most if not all of the hotels in north Florida are booked solid. I don't really get it though, how can you book a hotel to go to if you don't know where the path will take it??


S Alabama is filling quickly as well. People probably just looking for a buffer from the coast. That was my logic.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I've been reviewing my hurricane and flood insurance policies. 

It could be a hard hit and it won't be cheap. But I'll rebuild for all the sunny days ahead. 

Hopefully me or nobody else will have to. 

Pray this thing runs into the Gulf Stream and heads back out into the Atlantic. 

We don't need it.


----------



## anytide

a hunting trip to canada sounds really good right about now!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

anytide said:


> a hunting trip to canada sounds really good right about now!


A hunting trip to Detroit sounds good right now 

Lol


----------



## anytide

wabbits ?


----------



## TheUglyFly

We were able to get a hotel in Atlanta. They were starting to fill up as well.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'd say that y'all are welcome to come to Charleston, but it seems we're not out of the woods yet either.


----------



## anytide

we all might land there......


----------



## Backwater

Hey, I'm only seeing a cat 1 so far.


----------



## Backwater

New update!


----------



## mtgreenheads

Sure thinking of folks....some of the finest moments of my life have occurred on the deck of a skiff in the "Shadow Country" south of Chokoloskee. Reading forecasts of a 23 foot surge are tough. Peace my friends.


----------



## slowtyper16

5 a.m. models have shifted dramatically to the east, let's hope that continues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Stay safe over there guys.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I tell everyone I see to evacuate less people here when it passes easier to get around and find gas or other essentials. So by all means evacuate. My wife wants to head to my mom's in GA but I am not leaving my stuff unguarded. Hopefully it will chase some of them back North for good.


----------



## SomaliPirate

75 between Ocala and Gainesvegas was bananas this morning. There was a mass exodus northbound. Y'all stay safe and if anyone is thinking of evacuating, 441 may be a better bet than 75 or 95.


----------



## Atomic

I have plenty of space in upstate SC, whether you have a camper RV tent or just yourselves there is room. I just moved here from southwest Florida a few weeks ago, it is so strange not being a part of the mayhem. Hurricanes have just always been a part of life until now.


----------



## 321nole

NHC 11am update shifted slightly east, still looks to be making partial landfall in the Miami area as a 3-4...looking like Matthew 2.0


----------



## Palma Sola

We pulled the skiff out of Palma Sola and parked it in a storage facility across the street. We hope and pray that those in the path of Irma will be safe.. the Bahamians on Crooked and Acklins have had enough after Hurricane Joachim .. We send our prayers


----------



## permitchaser

Just heard on the news Atlanta international raceway is opening it's camp ground to evacuees for free. It can hold thousands with showers and fresh water 
So get your as... out of Fl. And be safe


----------



## Carivera

I sent the wife and kids up to Atlanta. I unfortunately have to stay and work. Starting to question my love for my job. Sigh. At least they'll be safe. And if the boat blows away my project Johnsen, all the more reason to save up for the boat I want.


be safe if y'all decide to leave or go.


----------



## Palma Sola

I was told that we may have a 6-9 foot tidal surge at high tide on Saturday afternoon on Palma Sola, if we get the brunt of the hurricane.... My place will be underwater if that's the case and my skiff will float away from its dry storage. I hope that report was an alarmist forecast


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Palma Sola said:


> I was told that we may have a 6-9 foot tidal surge at high tide on Saturday afternoon on Palma Sola, if we get the brunt of the hurricane.... My place will be underwater if that's the case and my skiff will float away from its dry storage. I hope that report was an alarmist forecast


You should see the "dry" storage units in Rockport after Harvey. Total loss...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just meet my son at the end of the dirt road to pick up his dog he was just activated and heading to Miami he's not a happy camper. They told him it could be a few weeks at least.


----------



## Palma Sola

Ugh Thanks Smack daddy
We'll do some praying, and sorry if you suffered loss and pain from Harvey


----------



## crboggs

Hope Irma continues to pivot east and far enough out to sea to reduce storm surge and flooding.

If not, I imagine you'll see skiffs from all over SWFL heading east across Alligator Alley, 60, and I-4.


----------



## Backcountry 16

crboggs said:


> Hope Irma continues to pivot east and far enough out to sea to reduce storm surge and flooding.
> 
> If not, I imagine you'll see skiffs from all over SWFL heading east across Alligator Alley, 60, and I-4.


 There will be at least one for sure.


----------



## Backwater

Atomic said:


> I have plenty of space in upstate SC, whether you have a camper RV tent or just yourselves there is room. I just moved here from southwest Florida a few weeks ago, it is so strange not being a part of the mayhem. Hurricanes have just always been a part of life until now.


Girl, you are about to get hammered by the storm. Hope you are waaay inland, up in the hills!


----------



## Backwater

Palma Sola said:


> Ugh Thanks Smack daddy
> We'll do some praying, and sorry if you suffered loss and pain from Harvey


Wait... You down here already?


----------



## devrep

everyone stay safe. we were busy today putting concrete and eyebolt anchors in my yard to strap down the skiffs. I worked on shutters last Sunday and will finish Friday or Saturday. Most of my family will ride it out at my house if it looks bad as none of them have bothered to do shutters but me.


----------



## bonehead

Staying here in the SE part of Miami. Hope it doesn't get too bad and that nothing bad happens, lots of great guys that live here and deserve a peaceful weekend.

Stay strong homies


----------



## Atomic

Backwater said:


> Girl, you are about to get hammered by the storm. Hope you are waaay inland, up in the hills!


Oh... I am. I'm eight miles from NC border and less than an hour from TN.


----------



## eightwt

Atomic said:


> Oh... I am. I'm eight miles from NC border and less than an hour from TN.


That had to be a culture shock from S. Florida?


----------



## Dawhoo

eightwt said:


> That had to be a culture shock from S. Florida?


Yeah the food is good and the people are nice up there compared to SW Florida.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Dawhoo said:


> Yeah the food is good and the people are nice up there compared to SW Florida.


That's because they aren't Yankees.


----------



## Atomic

It's definitely different but it felt like home right away, I love it and feel like I fit in. The only things I miss about Florida is undoubtedly the saltwater and my mom. There is so much space, tranquility, and endless outdoor opportunities.


----------



## EasternGlow

In Delray Beach. Taking the skiff to the school I work at and putting it in the gym, just like I did last year. Just barely pivots in through the loading garage.

Still going to wait till tomorrow to put shutters up. The way I look at it, only Cat. 4 or 5 winds from a DIRECT hit (within 25 miles or so) are going to do what Andrew did to Homestead in '92. Other than that, we'll be fine.


----------



## crboggs

Backcountry 16 said:


> There will be at least one for sure.


FYI...

Tampa Area Response Volunteer Form - Hurricane Irma
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfwvWLS8BZkJshkuT1-rdIeUlxOqfBJWG43XI2M3dPIVHD6rQ/viewform


----------



## Forcefed

Just talked with a buddy who currently resides on St Maarten for med school. Said the place is seriously messed up, they lost a wall of there apartment (3rd story) and balcony deck and pool are completely gone. Airport is totally shut down and the school is evacuating folks via boat to St Kitts to fly them back stateside.


----------



## slowtyper16

EasternGlow said:


> In Delray Beach. Taking the skiff to the school I work at and putting it in the gym, just like I did last year. Just barely pivots in through the loading garage.
> 
> Still going to wait till tomorrow to put shutters up. The way I look at it, only Cat. 4 or 5 winds from a DIRECT hit (within 25 miles or so) are going to do what Andrew did to Homestead in '92. Other than that, we'll be fine.


That is great the school allows you to that. Let's hope this east movement continues. It's looks right now likes it has taken a more northern track which I think means that steering wind from up north is already having an effect. Stay safe!


----------



## Backwater

bonehead said:


> Staying here in the SE part of Miami. Hope it doesn't get too bad and that nothing bad happens, lots of great guys that live here and deserve a peaceful weekend.
> 
> Stay strong homies


You cray-cray!


----------



## Str8-Six

Just curious. Anyone fish today or recently before the storm? I usually have my best days right before and after a storm


----------



## SomaliPirate

Str8-Six said:


> Just curious. Anyone fish today or recently before the storm? I usually have my best days right before and after a storm


It looks like they're closing my place of business tomorrow so I was considering going fishing. I haven't decided whether it's genius or idiocy yet.


----------



## Danny Moody

We are forecast for a pretty good hit here in Jupiter on the Lox River. Was out on the dock earlier and lots of snook roaming. Big schools of mullet around.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

bonehead said:


> Staying here in the SE part of Miami. Hope it doesn't get too bad and that nothing bad happens, lots of great guys that live here and deserve a peaceful weekend.
> 
> Stay strong homies


Come this weekend I sure hope "BONEHEAD" is not an appropriate moniker !!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Genui


SomaliPirate said:


> It looks like they're closing my place of business tomorrow so I was considering going fishing. I haven't decided whether it's genius or idiocy yet.


Genius


----------



## jmrodandgun

bonehead said:


> Staying here in the SE part of Miami.












I don't blame you. I'd probably stay too.


----------



## slowtyper16

Looks like the European model took a 100 mile jaunt back to the west. I guess that will take it more into the glades. Obviously there is not as many people in the glades but what would be the implications of this kind of storm on the park? Just another big rain event for the glades and all the wildlife?


----------



## EasternGlow

I think that would be good for the glades, flush the whole system. There would obviously be a ton of downed mangroves, but it would recover just like after Andrew. I like to think it might even help out the water quality situation in Florida bay.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Andrew busted up some mangroves and tore up a bunch of weather stations, but other than that the interior of the glades survived 1992 without too much trouble. It will for sure make all those expensive FMT cards useless


----------



## bonehead

Looks like I'm in the red-zone for the surge in Miami. Probably end up going to a shelter on higher ground 

No bueno...


----------



## slowtyper16

jmrodandgun said:


> Andrew busted up some mangroves and tore up a bunch of weather stations, but other than that the interior of the glades survived 1992 without too much trouble. It will for sure make all those expensive FMT cards useless


hahah, damn I have that chip!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Hang on boys. 
Marco and Goodland are back in play with the storm surge. Yet to see what will happen with the upper gulf side. 

Just hope everyone survives ..... the stuff can hopefully be replaced. 
This looks worse than Andrew. And Andrew was scary.


----------



## permitchaser

Taladaga Race way is also opening their camp ground for free, hook ups showers an fresh water just like Atlanta Race way. (AIR)
Now I have not been in a hurricane. Just 70 mph here inland one time
But if I lived in the path in a flat state I'd have been out of there. GA is giving our costal folks a get out warning
Herd your governor say you can rebuild and replace but if you die ..well
185 winds and your not safe anywhere
Just sayen !
Please be safe


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yeah I did my dad's shutters in Port Charlotte and my son's in North Port he got activated yesterday. Everywhere you look you see shutters it's kinda eerie reminds me of the days before Charlie let's hope it hooks into the Atlantic and away from everybody. I guess we will all know by Sunday.


----------



## slowtyper16

My understanding is that if this euro model is going to play out we will be able to tell tomorrow because the model dips into cuba and takes a completely different path than the others. So if it follows that path it is heading towards the spine of the state, if it follows the consensus models it will most likely take aim at the Biscayne Miami area. Hopefully it skirts offshore a little.


----------



## EasternGlow

Shouldn't be even close to 180 by the time it hits s. Fla. Honestly there's a lot that goes into the decision of evacuating or not. Gotta consider your house, looters, your amount of resources, traffic on the highways, etc. obviously if a strong cat 5 center lines your area, that's worse case scenario and you hope that doesn't happen. But it's also insanely rare for that to happen in any given place.


----------



## slowtyper16

EasternGlow said:


> Shouldn't be even close to 180 by the time it hits s. Fla. Honestly there's a lot that goes into the decision of evacuating or not. Gotta consider your house, looters, your amount of resources, traffic on the highways, etc. obviously if a strong cat 5 center lines your area, that's worse case scenario and you hope that doesn't happen. But it's also insanely rare for that to happen in any given place.


agree, always important to remember the "alarmism" the news is getting ratings off of right now. Always be careful but understand the reality of where these worst case scenarios are happening.


----------



## tx8er

Wishing all in Irma's path as safe and positive outcome as possible. Harvey was a big boy here in Texas but I fear Irma may be brush him aside.

"It's not THAT the wind is blowing, it's WHAT the wind is blowing."


----------



## bonehead

Just finished taking down an old orchid house for that exact reason.


----------



## EdK13

I would not assume anything - just because Hurricanes suck and tend to disappoint many people. Irma is nasty, big and entering a prolonged ERC. I would caution against thinking Irma is winding down. It might still have some surprises left. Some of the older weather people expect it to re-intensify.

Mom is staying put in Port Charlotte. Put up her own shutters and trimmed all her trees.
-proud of her.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Definitely not taking it lightly here in Ft Myers get ready for no power people. I do actually work and go to people's houses in the middle of the day and it's 78 degrees inside and they tell me its hot inside they have a rude awakening coming up.


----------



## bonehead

Looks like it is shifting west now, toward ft Myers area. Good luck to you west coast guys in the 239


----------



## Backcountry 16

bonehead said:


> Looks like it is shifting west now, toward ft Myers area. Good luck to you west coast guys in the 239


Yeah I appreciate it we will know by tomorrow afternoon for sure.


----------



## Str8-Six

I hope everyone left the keys. They say the storm surge can knock down some of the bridges. That would mean they are stranded there unless they have a working boat. 

I spoke to family in PR and they informed me that all the trees were down and they got hit pretty hard even though they didn't get the eye and got the weaker side of storm. Doesn't look good for SOFL.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Kinda glad to be a ******* right about now because I will definitely be okay once the storm passes hopefully my house and belongings will also


----------



## Backcountry 16

Psa announcement Publix off 41 and alico has bottle water canned goods bread get it before 8 because they close and that's it till Irma. Got me 6 gallons of water 2 loafes of bread coke for the rum chips cookies 6 cans of tuna 3 cans of chicken and some burgers for tonight . Starting to get windy.


----------



## bonehead

Starting to get a little windy here as well. I will post updates when I can


----------



## Blue Zone

If you are near a Trader Joes, they have everything (at least the one in Sarasota) including water, plenty of food and a sale on canned chili. I rolled in there at 10 this morning and was shocked; no lines, plenty of parking.


----------



## anytide

i think im going to need longer screws.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Godspeed guys


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thanks smack daddy hoping for the best but probably right in it's path if it keeps goin


----------



## Backcountry 16

Going west it's going to hit the 239


----------



## fjmaverick

Im in naples. My condo is old so I was planning on staying in old naples at my dads. They opened my gf's school as a shelter so we may head there. Not looking forward to this.

Server backup isnt going to be done until about 7pm, I'll grab the external backup then after that ill make a final decision.


----------



## iMacattack

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=880168792131441


----------



## KCTim

5pm update shows it sliding even further west.


----------



## Blue Zone

There isn't a good place for this bitch to land. Even if it stays on the new course a little offshore of the West coast for a while, the West coast will end up on the stronger side of the storm. Then again it has to make landfall somewhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just got the news free Verizon data from the 9 th to the 11 th at least I got something out of Irma.


----------



## EdK13

Rumor Control
https://www.fema.gov/hurricane-irma-rumor-control


----------



## EdK13

Soggy Dollar Radio for this Friday before... goes well with ... Rum.

http://www.soggydollarradio.com/


----------



## Palma Sola

Looks like we're in for a long weekend near Cortez.. I hope we all get through safely.. and that our boats survive too..


----------



## noeettica

anytide said:


> i think im going to need longer screws.



Me too some ain't biting like I want :-(


----------



## flysalt060

You folks stay safe. The ones that left have filled us up in ga and Tn about full. Somebody close 75 north and put a detour sign up to 10 west. Head'em toward Alabama and Mississippi.


----------



## Atomic

I wait tables at night and there was quite a bit of evacuees here in upstate SC.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Atomic said:


> I wait tables at night and there was quite a bit of evacuees here in upstate SC.


Hopefully your mom's up there with you and not back in Sarasota.


----------



## crboggs

Blue Zone said:


> There isn't a good place for this bitch to land. Even if it stays on the new course a little offshore of the West coast for a while, the West coast will end up on the stronger side of the storm. Then again it has to make landfall somewhere.


Bitch needs to stay east...pushing CAT4 storm surge up into Tampa Bay would be catastrophic...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Whatching channel 11 news put the eye pretty much in my path hope my roll down shutters hold really worried about my pole barns now and my neighbors mobile home on the property next to me.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Well looks like I may get new. Ac units at the minimum. 
Hopefully not a whole new house. 

Cheers boys. 
Hang tough.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

You all watch you behinds down there.

Nate


----------



## Atomic

I wish she was... this thing could go in any direction at this point like Charley. She is hunkering down at the neighbors block rv garage with fellow neighbors, I'm keeping high hopes but also worried.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dang boys.

The whole gulf side is gonna get raked. 

I told the boys to tie my skiff to a tree in in the yard and fill it full of water with the garden hose.
Jerk the motor and set it on a shelf in the shed.

Last storm surge we had
My boat floated my trailer out from under the carport and into the yard


----------



## Backcountry 16

Atomic said:


> I wish she was... this thing could go in any direction at this point like Charley. She is hunkering down at the neighbors block rv garage with fellow neighbors, I'm keeping high hopes but also worried.


Pm me atomic and I will check on her once this is over if you can't get a hold of her. I have to go to North Port after this is over to check on my son's house and my dad in Port Charlotte.


----------



## HBFanatic

Praying for u guys. Be safe


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thanks HB this is a big storm and will cover the entire state some guy on the news brought his sportfisher over from Miami and docked in Ft Myers he should have stayed in Miami.


----------



## MariettaMike

I'm staying in Crystal River in a block house 7' above flood stage. Neighbor has two story for backup. I know we will get flooded in, but I would rather do that than go to friends with frame houses surrounded by trees further inland.

The current forecast has the tide falling about the time the winds switch West. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## fjmaverick

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks HB this is a big storm and will cover the entire state some guy on the news brought his sportfisher over from Miami and docked in Ft Myers he should have stayed in Miami.


That depends if you want a new sportfisher or not


----------



## Backcountry 16

fjmaverick said:


> That depends if you want a new sportfisher or not


It looked pretty nice on the news hopefully for him it doesn't sink.


----------



## HBFanatic

My Whip that I just bought is at Skiff Shop for detailing I hope she survives


----------



## coconutgroves

My thoughts are with you guys this weekend. Hope everyone pulls through. The past two weeks are just unreal. I was just in St Thomas a month ago and we hear many parts we were at are leveled.


----------



## 994

HBFanatic said:


> My Whip that I just bought is at Skiff Shop for detailing I hope she survives


I'm right down the road from the Skiff shop. We should be fine over here especially with the western drifts in the new models.


----------



## MariettaMike

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I'm right down the road from the Skiff shop. We should be fine over here especially with the western drifts in the new models.


If it drifts any more west over night I'm going to Head East in the morning.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Zika

Got the Mosquito buttoned down inside her shed. Looks like the Big Bend/Forgotten Coast may dodge the direct bullet. 

Be safe all those of you in harms way and see you on the other side!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Ready as I am going to be for Irma tucked my shadowcast in my sister in laws garage and chained my action craft and truck to my neighbors concrete pole barn. Have a few odds and ends left and then time for some adult beverages.


----------



## westsidefly

[email protected]*k You, Irma! 

-Signed Tampa


----------



## Backcountry 16

So proud of my 17 year old daughter she helped me outside for two days without complaining once is a senior in the ib program and headed to the coast guard academy after school. One proud dad


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Tied down, locked (and loaded) down. Hopefully, we won't end end up with another fishing pier, aka Skyway. Hope everyone out there has prepared the best they can, the rest is up to GOD. If you don't know him, take some time, and ask him into YOUR life. God bless each and every one of you fellow fishing folks !!!


----------



## jmrodandgun

God, eh? I bet there are a lot of folks out there just dying to know his reasoning for this one


----------



## Backcountry 16

Psa announcement if your still in the lower part of Florida like me your screwed. Be safe


----------



## fjmaverick

What say tbext about the storm?


----------



## Backcountry 16

fjmaverick said:


> What say tbext about the storm?


Really it's the kkk church state you know


----------



## fjmaverick

Zello
Channel: irma in naples

Has been hilarious all afternoon


----------



## Backcountry 16

Wink 8 pm update looks like it's coming to shore around Port Charlotte tomorrow night about 930. It's going to be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## Megalops

TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE IRMA:
Twas the night before Irma and all through the house
Everyone was nervous, except for my spouse.
The shutters were hung ‘round the house all with care,
In hopes in the morning it still would be there.
The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of spaghetti models danced in their heads.
And me in my night gown, and hubs in his cap,
Had just had some shots and a keg we did tap.
When outside the house there arose such a clatter,
We sprang from our chairs to see what was the matter.
Away to the window jumping over our clutter,
but we couldn’t see shit because of the shutters
With snacks in hand, and a go-bag all ready.
We retired to our room, hoping our roof did stay steady.
With a silent prayer said for all the residents of our state.
We will hunker down no choice now but to wait.


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> What say tbext about the storm?


It's worked me ragged putting up hurricane shutters & garage door braces; but with any luck the Federal Lynching state of hate KKK churchstate will finally find out what God is......


----------



## millerrep

Best luck to all the west coast of Florida. Praying the northern turn never happens. Super smart in the aftermath too!!


----------



## EdK13

Florida -Irma- Volunteer Navy
http://southeastnavy.com/


----------



## HBFanatic

fishicaltherapist said:


> Tied down, locked (and loaded) down. Hopefully, we won't end end up with another fishing pier, aka Skyway. Hope everyone out there has prepared the best they can, the rest is up to GOD. If you don't know him, take some time, and ask him into YOUR life. God bless each and every one of you fellow fishing folks !!!


Amen


----------



## Backcountry 16

Well it's game time for us on the west coast took my boat to my neighbors house and was blown away to see the people on the other side of her street in 2 mobile homes staying and their goats out front feeding. My neighbor next door took his horse but left his pig wondering the property.


----------



## yobata

Good luck @Backcountry 16 the next 24hrs might be a little hairy


----------



## Backcountry 16

yobata said:


> Good luck @Backcountry 16 the next 24hrs might be a little hairy


Thanks luckily I have roll down shutters just hope the pine trees around me hold and my pole barn enjoying the last bit of ac before the power goes. But as long as no one is hurt everything else can be rebuilt.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Back porch 5 minutes ago


----------



## fjmaverick

Ready to start a rod or two when the power goes


----------



## Backcountry 16

fjmaverick said:


> Ready to start a rod or two when the power goes


Thought you went to a shelter fjmaverick. Be safe where you are goes for everyone in her path.


----------



## fjmaverick

Getting some gusts now


----------



## fjmaverick

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thought you went to a shelter fjmaverick. Be safe where you are goes for everyone in her path.


I had to run into work last minute. I could have got in the shelter after they locked it down at 1pm yesterday but I dont like being locked in after the fact. 

I chose to stay with family. Ill be safe in this building. If the storm surge maps are remotely right this house is on some high ground as well.


----------



## Backcountry 16

fjmaverick said:


> I had to run into work last minute. I could have got in the shelter after they locked it down at 1pm yesterday but I dont like being locked in after the fact.
> 
> I chose to stay with family. Ill be safe in this building. If the storm surge maps are remotely right this house is on some high ground as well.


Be safe see you on the other side.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Hang tough boys. 

I had two friends in Katrina that I never heard from again. 

Don't do that. 

Think and act. Be very aware of your situation.


----------



## CodyW

I can't wait for this hurricane to leave. We decided to go to a shelter at the last minute last night and ended up sleeping on a table. I can tell you this, I'll def. have a plan next time because this shelter situation is not for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Starting to rain harder getting more gusts now.


----------



## coconutgroves

80 mph gusts on Marcos.
120 mph gusts in Key West.

Pressure is rising, but there are massive low tides along the coast due to low tides this morning and huge east winds. That water has to go somewhere. Think the surge is going to be the biggest issue.

Haven't seen @Backwater in a while... any updates?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yes Ted hopefully your shutterd up and safe.


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> 80 mph gusts on Marcos.
> 120 mph gusts in Key West.
> 
> Pressure is rising, but there are massive low tides along the coast due to low tides this morning and huge east winds. That water has to go somewhere. Think the surge is going to be the biggest issue.
> 
> Haven't seen @Backwater in a while... any updates?


Battening down the hatches and getting ready to hold on. We're right in the path of the Eye. So I'm about to grab my ass and hold on.

I might be doing a lot of this!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Good luck man


----------



## anytide

all boarded up.
in the crosshairs.........


----------



## Backcountry 16

Powers flickered twice and came back on buried the thermostat so it'll stay cool for a little while. Three times probably won't be the charm.


----------



## Backwater

Haven heard yet from my buds in the Keys yet. One I know for sure is riding it out and lives on No Name Key (basically in the path of the eye).


----------



## Backwater

I wonder if I run out in the eye of the storm with my Hurricane Calico Jack spinning rod, catch a snook on it and document it with a pic, would Hurricane Rod Co. pay some good $$ for that pic? Lol


----------



## skinnywater3

https://conchscooter.blogspot.com

Blog post from a 911 dispatcher in Key West who stayed in town for the storm.


----------



## fjmaverick

I heard 10' of water in key west and 7' in islamorada on ocean side


----------



## manny2376

Florida bay is dry... wow! 

https://instagram.com/p/BY3LcUGnVIN/


----------



## permitchaser

fjmaverick said:


> Ready to start a rod or two when the power goes


Keep yourself occupied. Don't watch the cable news. To much hysterics. I'm up in GA praying for you. We're getting something later in the week. Hysterics say 75 mph wind here we'll see
I'm watching football and golf
Hope your power stays on


----------



## permitchaser

Backcountry 16 said:


> Starting to rain harder getting more gusts now.


Stay safe. Appreciate your real up dates


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> I wonder if I run out in the eye of the storm with my Hurricane Calico Jack spinning rod, catch a snook on it and document it with a pic, would Hurricane Rod Co. pay some good $$ for that pic? Lol


Yea go for it. We'd all like to see that


----------



## coconutgroves

Backwater said:


> I wonder if I run out in the eye of the storm with my Hurricane Calico Jack spinning rod, catch a snook on it and document it with a pic, would Hurricane Rod Co. pay some good $$ for that pic? Lol


I'd expect nothing less from you Ted! Make sure to put on the GoPro too and sell the footage to the news station!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Same thing happened around Sanibel island no water it's coming back though with a vengeance.


----------



## Backcountry 16

permitchaser said:


> Stay safe. Appreciate your real up dates


10 4 on that it's hard for me to stay inside damn closterphobia


----------



## Backcountry 16

1 30 Ft Myers FL my neighbors sheds roofs already flapping.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Alright fellas power just went out turning off phone to save battery check in later tonight hopefully.


----------



## iMacattack

http://keysweekly.com/42/snake-creek-bridge-reported-as-out/

Snake Creek Bridge reported as out?


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Backwater said:


> I wonder if I run out in the eye of the storm with my Hurricane Calico Jack spinning rod, catch a snook on it and document it with a pic, would Hurricane Rod Co. pay some good $$ for that pic? Lol


I'll pick you up in 10 minutes Ted, I've got them in a shallow water pocket in Terra Ceia !!


----------



## permitchaser

iMacattack said:


> http://keysweekly.com/42/snake-creek-bridge-reported-as-out/
> 
> Snake Creek Bridge reported as out?


Thanks for real update


----------



## iMacattack

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for real update


Now listed as drivable.


----------



## coconutgroves

Just saw that the tide in Naples was -3.5 feet and NWS is predicting it to rise to 10 to 15 feet with the surge.


----------



## coconutgroves

iMacattack said:


> Now listed as drivable.


UPDATE: Snake Creek Bridge is OK according to Islamorada Fire Chief Terry Abel. Snake Creek Bridge is okay


----------



## permitchaser

Hysteria here in GA my wife office is closed tomorrow, schools are closing and I don't think it will be here till Tues and we are near Atlanta inland


----------



## Backcountry 16

4 15 update neighbors shed on it's side roof to their pig pen gone


----------



## fjmaverick

Getting closer to the eye


----------



## fjmaverick

Just lost power. Be back to check in after a few hours.


----------



## Str8-Six

Well looking at the positive. All this rain should make for some good flood tides fishing after Irma! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## permitchaser

Just watched the weather Chanel. Mike was in the wind in Naples. Falling and getting up. Then the eye wall came through wind stopped sun came out now he's waitng for the back side
Be safe down there


----------



## devrep

I hope everyone's ok and prepared.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backcountry 16 said:


> 4 15 update neighbors shed on it's side roof to their pig pen gone


I'd love to be able to say I had neighbors with a pig pen !!

Hope you , your neighbor, and all them wilburs fair well !

Godspeed!


----------



## devrep

on Thursday after work my son and I poured 45 bags of concrete into 14 holes and placed anchors for this project. Since I'm in Orlando may not have been necessary but I feel better anyway. Still worried about flying debris though...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Pole barns hallway gone to windy for pics right now. Sounds like a train.


----------



## fjmaverick

Waters coming back in now. This is the unkown part.


----------



## CodyW

fjmaverick said:


> Waters coming back in now. This is the unkown part.


What area are you at? I'm in NFM.


----------



## flysalt060

iMacattack said:


> http://keysweekly.com/42/snake-creek-bridge-reported-as-out/
> 
> Snake Creek Bridge reported as out?


Greg Poland just posted a report from friend who rode it out. Bridges ok, Lorelei and other bldgs still there.


----------



## fjmaverick

CodyW said:


> What area are you at? I'm in NFM.


Naples 5th ave
4 blocks off the beach


----------



## Carivera

My dad lost his patio and part of his roof. I have no idea how we made out, as I am stuck at work and luckily my wife is well out of town.


----------



## flysalt060

Y'all all come out ok. Folks from lagoon north starting to get tornadoes. Family in Jax been reporting rain all day.


----------



## Backcountry 16

CodyW said:


> What area are you at? I'm in NFM.


He's in Naples


----------



## mtoddsolomon

We have friends staying with us that live in labelle add apparently the auto zone and feed store have had the roofs ripped off by tornados.


----------



## Backcountry 16




----------



## Backcountry 16

mtoddsolomon said:


> We have friends staying with us that love in labelleamd apparently the auto zone and Fred store have had the roofs ripped off by tornados.


I am 25 miles from LaBelle.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am 25 miles from LaBelle.


Sorry for the spelling... bourbon


----------



## yobata

I live in Brevard County (East Coast). We bailed our house for a friend's who sits on higher ground 1hour ago.

If you're interested in fishing a flood tide, you can now do it IN my house. Here's my backyard 10min before we bailed. That water rose to that height in 30min. We back up to a usually small creek. House has been around since the mid 60s, only flooded once previously in 50+ years...


----------



## yobata

yobata said:


> I live in Brevard County (East Coast). We bailed our house for a friend's who sits on higher ground 1hour ago.
> 
> If you're interested in fishing a flood tide, you can now do it IN my house. Here's my backyard 10min before we bailed. That water rose to that height in 30min. We back up to a usually small creek. House has been around since the mid 60s, only flooded once previously in 50+ years...
> View attachment 15707


And here it is around 10pm tonight. Rough estimate ~ 2' of water inside


----------



## Seabreeze

My pond overflowed this morning and the big canal is full on my road in western St Lucie County and the storm had not even arrived there yet. Lost a brand new barn and out buildings and damage to home during Frances and Jean, have my fingers crossed on this one... Storm is encompassing entire peninsula...


----------



## slowtyper16

Holy crap. Never again. Watch the view I have of my backyard change in the middle of this clip from my security camera. Watch that gust come out of nowhere. https://video.nest.com/clip/dc195f90a61f4f2d928ecbd97232451a.mp4


----------



## Smackdaddy53

slowtyper16 said:


> Holy crap. Never again. Watch the view I have of my backyard change in the middle of this clip from my security camera. Watch that gust come out of nowhere. https://video.nest.com/clip/dc195f90a61f4f2d928ecbd97232451a.mp4


That is insane.


----------



## 994

I'm in New Smyrna a stones throw from the lagoon. Thought we dodged a bullet but I was wrong. Tornadoes popping up everywhere, trees down, power out, and high tide in an hour. Still here though!


----------



## coconutgroves

Video from Tampa Bay showing much of the water gone from the bay:


----------



## crboggs

Tampa caught a break when Irma skewed inland. We thought we might get a Cat 3 right up the bay pushing a big surge across St Pete and McDill. Instead we got alot of wind pushing a little bit of rain. Storm surge remains to be seen as the tide is turning along with the wind directions right about 2:30am...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Enclosed pole barn totally destroyed most of roof on the other one is gone not sure about the one in the front can't check the one in front of the house till this morning. Hopefully my neighbors mobile home is still there it's 2 am wind is still howling out side but everyone is alive and that's all that matters. Pic's of the destruction to come tomorrow after I go check on my neighbors and boats and truck. Hopefully my Jeep isn't destroyed also.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Hoping anyone in this bitches path is safe. That was way worse than Charlie was.


----------



## fjmaverick

Its still windy here. The flooded road in front has been bone dry since about 9pm.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Here are some pics of my yard


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

which one of yall is this?


----------



## iMacattack

Checking in from SLOcala. Came up here a couple days ago from our house in Ft. Lauderdale. We have power and are doing well. We faired much better than some of the neighbors.


----------



## Backcountry 16

My pole barn and drive way


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smith's 2 hurricanes 0


----------



## MariettaMike

Sorry to see you guys with damage, but happy to hear you're ok. The center passed over Crystal River last night. Not much wind damage to speak of around my house.

However the real issue now is how high will the water rise with this SW wind all day and an 8 O'clock high tide. Its coming back up pretty fast.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Try again pole barn


----------



## Breeze

This is Ocala. The hewes is hooked to the truck in the barn. There both fine right now


----------



## Cronced

This morning on the beach in Jupiter. A lot of us are without power and have flooding, but these little guys are hatched into a hurricane with no shelter, no protection, and very little hope for survival, yet just keep going against all odds. Hopefully this can add a little hope to someone's day. Praying for everyone affected by the storm. I feel very lucky today.


----------



## Backwater

We made it thru ok. the eye passed just to our east with steady 60-70mph winds with gusts up to 80+. Not as bad as we were bracing for.

My brother lives about 4 miles east of Alva (east of Ft.Myers) and he rode out the entire east wall of the eye. Needless to say they lost their steel airplane hanger building (holds 4 planes) and their pole barn. He was a bit shook up cause it was the east eye wall with 100mph+ winds for about an hr with no break from the actual eye itself.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yes I caught the edge of the eyewall also about 10 miles from Alva pretty sure that's what took my pole barns because they both survived Charlie but this thing was way worse.


----------



## fjmaverick

Gulf is still pissed off
But the breeze is a life saver


----------



## Cliff

We got lucky at our house in Englewood, lots of branches came down, but pine trees stayed put. Carport, house, Fury fine. I wish all of you who had more trouble the very best. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Str8-Six

https://instagram.com/p/BY6Erh1HK2l/
On the way to my house. It was three times as deep in other places. Thank God for trucks.


----------



## flysalt060

glad yall are all safe!up here in northeast ga we are getting the wind at 30 with gust.atlanta and burbs shutdown.went into work,but nothing open.looks like Jax up to Chucktown getting hammered or about to.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Here's another pic


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Looks like we made it out without major damage and none of my trees are down. 
Lots of limbs and stuff to pick up.

Lots to be thankful for today. !!!!

Still praying for those that got the brunt of it. It will take some time to clean it all up.


----------



## Backcountry 16

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Looks like we made it out without major damage and none of my trees are down.
> Lots of limbs and stuff to pick up.
> 
> Lots to be thankful for today. !!!!
> 
> Still praying for those that got the brunt of it. It will take some time to clean it all up.


You'll be happy the wilbers made it next door their pen is destroyed though


----------



## permitchaser

This morning east of Atlanta it was fine so I went to work. About 1 pm the wind started and I headed home at 2. Heard on the radio 65 mph at the Airport. Trees and limbs down on my drive home. Pull in my wooded neighborhood and a tree was across the road on the way to my house another tree down get home and had a tree down in my front yard
Nothing like what y'all had. I was glad to see everyone made it through. Watching report on the keys/ Monroe county and it got hit hard
We had interstates closed because trees feel across them and car ran into them
Another story of a worker trying to remove a tree from the road had a tree fall on him as he worked


----------



## permitchaser

I am going to need a new cover


----------



## fishicaltherapist

We were spared any REAL damage (80 mph about 1am), everyone is safe,never lost power, and absolutely blessed. My thoughts and prayers to those who didn't fare well. If anyone is in true need of a place to stay, PM me. Keep the Faith folks.


----------



## Backcountry 16

permitchaser said:


> I am going to need a new cover


Yeah me too


----------



## Backcountry 16

permitchaser said:


> I am going to need a new cover


Yeah me too


----------



## Guest

Since haven't updated past photobucket so only pics were emailed as lots of tree branches down & a very wet backyard with little rivers on east & west side yards. Lost power a few times during dinner last evening while phone has been out for a few hours late this afternoon for some reason. Got storm braces off the garage door, hurricane shutters off front door & only 5 off the lanai to let some light in. Looking at the neighbors palm tree which fell N-S between pool & fence that lost a couple panels along with a citrus tree uprooted. Not nearly as loud as Charley, but wind driven rains pounding on steel hurricane shutters has contributed to sleep deprivation as a few more bands came thru during the day.


----------



## Backwater

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yeah me too


What area are you in? Do you have power? My brother still doesn't have power.


----------



## Backwater

I hear the Cajun Navy is back at it again, heading to Marco and Naples. There is a supply warehouse staged up in Sarasota by a group called "Uncle Sam's Misguided Children" (Ex-Marines) for any shelters down south who need water, food and supplies.

https://www.facebook.com/LaCajunNavy/


----------



## bryson

Good here in Charleston. Been without power for about 10.5 hours, but got the generator is keeping the fridge and deep freezer cold. Hopefully power is restored soon, since I don't want to run the generator while I'm sleeping. The storm surge caused the creek to rise way into the backyard, but not as bad as Matthew or the flood the year before -- the house and garage is all still dry(ish).

We'll be praying for you guys that took the worst of it. Please let me know if there's anything that I can do to help out.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Backwater said:


> We made it thru ok. the eye passed just to our east with steady 60-70mph winds with gusts up to 80+. Not as bad as we were bracing for.
> 
> My brother lives about 4 miles east of Alva (east of Ft.Myers) and he rode out the entire east wall of the eye. Needless to say they lost their steel airplane hanger building (holds 4 planes) and their pole barn. He was a bit shook up cause it was the east eye wall with 100mph+ winds for about an hr with no break from the actual eye itself.


Sorry to hear that, I evacuated to my daughters in Alabama, our place is just off the river in Cape Coral, the turn to the east saved our home, we were just on the west side of the eye, almost no damage from what I am being told.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backwater said:


> What area are you in? Do you have power? My brother still doesn't have power.


82 and wildcat. No electric broken power lines on wildcat trees on the power lines on Linda Lee and trees on my electric service bent my riser probably be at least a week or so for me plus we are rural area were will be one of the last got hit pretty hard worst one I have ever been thru 50 year cracker.


----------



## Carivera

No electric for me either, out in Ave Maria. minimal damage but they are keeping us at work all week.


----------



## Godzuki86

Carivera said:


> No electric for me either, out in Ave Maria. minimal damage but they are keeping us at work all week.


That must suck to have to work all week 

We had gusts up to 142mph in Naples. My house is safe and so is my family. Only storm damage is from the storm ripping the tonneau cover off my truck and pile driving it into the cab. But that's why I pay for insurance.


----------



## slowtyper16

Steve_Mevers said:


> Sorry to hear that, I evacuated to my daughters in Alabama, our place is just off the river in Cape Coral, the turn to the east saved our home, we were just on the west side of the eye, almost no damage from what I am being told.


I'm back in cape by matlacha. Looks like most if not all on the river in cape did fine
So I hope your good.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm back in cape by matlacha. Looks like most if not all on the river in cape did fine
> So I hope your good.


[/QUOTE] You ever lose power slow typer I know they never did in gateway my wifes boss lives there. And I know parts of the cape still have it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Glad you guys are ok! We need roll a call thread.


----------



## anytide

Tampa bay 

lots of leaves........
trees on cars / power poles in the street.
power out and debris everywhere... returning tides were nice to us... this time.


----------



## permitchaser

Any one heard from Bob Lemay


----------



## anytide

no
prolly on the road. southbound interstates are pouring in.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here I am... Knowing that other folks were clearly in a lot worse shape I got a bit quiet - but here's what I've posted on other sites.... with a bit of info on stuff and places I'm a bit worried about....

Post #1...
We came through in good shape (I'm physically located 14 miles inland - just west of Ft. Lauderdale) but very glad that Irma went along the west coast instead of the east coast.... From what little I've observed - we still got substantial damage - but no flooding if you're inland...

The cleanup will be a bit of work - and those with damage will still be working on repairs weeks from now.... As a guide my immediate concern will be how soon Everglades National Park will re-open since it certainly got trashed thoroughly... If past practices are any indication it might be a long time before the Park re-opens... Over on the western edge of the Park (Chokoloskee, Everglades City, Port of the Islands) will have sustained a lot of damage. Port of the Islands will probably be my first spot to launch from.... to see first hand what the situation is.... Folks from there over to Naples will be hurting after that direct strike....

Post #2...
Essentially, the Park simply locks its gates after a hurricane and won't re-open them until everything is squared away.... I'll post up what I hear from them, but I'm not holding my breath for any quick action. It was a good six months after Wilma (2005) and a year and a half after Andrew (1992) if I remember correctly.... Even if the Park is closed you'll still be able to fish out of Chokoloskee/Everglades City - but you'll have to fish north - not down into the Park if they're closed... Port of the Islands is about 7 or 8 miles west of Everglades City and entirely outside the Park so it can be fished immediately if their ramp is in good shape.... Since the Park and nearby areas are my primary focus during daylight hours that area is pretty important to my anglers....

Post #3...
Made brief contact today (12 Sept) with a guide that works out of the Choko - Port of the Islands area... He advised that the area took a heavy hit (church on Choko had water up to the roof...). I figure that the signature for a badly hit area is just... silence (since there's no power or phones). I'll post up whatever I learn as I hear about it. Plenty of coverage about Marco, Naples, and the Keys on TV - but so far not a hint about the 10K area....

And as a side note not a word from ENP.. I figure we'll hear from them before week's end but the info will be sparse at best....and so it goes... 


Right now...Hope all are safe and the clean-up /repairs don't take too long. Hurricanes in the 'Glades are nature's re-set button. Irma will have cleaned out a bunch of sediment and pretty much re-arranged things along the entire saltwater coast from Key Largo to Marco (and northwards from there, I'm sure). After Wilma (almost 12 years ago now) I found that I'd lost every fishing spot I knew along the coast (and every downed tree we used to fish - all were just gone...). Things along mangrove coastlines are pretty temporary (no matter how long they were in place) so lord only knows what various outside islands and river mouths look like now... A word of caution -after the storm nothing is safe on the water... be a bit easy running along coastlines near shore since there will be downed trees everywhere (and the one that bites you will be hidden...).


----------



## slowtyper16

You ever lose power slow typer I know they never did in gateway my wifes boss lives there. And I know parts of the cape still have it.[/QUOTE]
I watched the whole storm via my security cameras. but I was safer 200
You ever lose power slow typer I know they never did in gateway my wifes boss lives there. And I know parts of the cape still have it.[/QUOTE]
No, we didn't lose power. Watch the whole even from our security cameras. Glad we didn't stay I was worried enough in a hotel Monday night in Palatka with 79mph gusts. Couldn't imagine 100+ on my own property.


----------



## crboggs

anytide said:


> Tampa bay
> 
> lots of leaves........
> trees on cars / power poles in the street.
> power out and debris everywhere... returning tides were nice to us... this time.


We got lucky for sure.


----------



## Palma Sola

Not too much drama, and happily dodged the bullet in Bradenton Cortez. Electricity was shut down, but no real flooding to report. Tree limbs, some fence posts, and pool cages was the great extent of damage here. Lakeland and surrounding


----------



## Palma Sola

Got luck in Bradenton west and Cortez..some pool cages, tree limbs, and fence post damage
is seen. Dodged a major bullet here when she sadly crushed Marco and Naples and came inland to the east. I'm certain that Lakeland and the surrounding area got hit worse than Bradenton and Cortez..
For those of you from the Keys through Naples-- God bless you all ..


----------



## Backcountry 16

slowtyper16 said:


> You ever lose power slow typer I know they never did in gateway my wifes boss lives there. And I know parts of the cape still have it.


I watched the whole storm via my security cameras. but I was safer 200
You ever lose power slow typer I know they never did in gateway my wifes boss lives there. And I know parts of the cape still have it.[/QUOTE]
No, we didn't lose power. Watch the whole even from our security cameras. Glad we didn't stay I was worried enough in a hotel Monday night in Palatka with 79mph gusts. Couldn't imagine 100+ on my own property.[/QUOTE]
Yes it was pretty intense inside the house when the shutters started rattling for about an hour or so my wife said never again.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yes slow typer was pretty intense inside the house for an hour when the shutters were rattling my wife said never again.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow

we made it home safe and hope everybody else did.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow

House was not damaged. Too old to run again. Staying put next time no matter what.


----------



## MariettaMike

I can't believe people left RV's at Sunshine with with over 72 hours notice that a CAT 5 hurricane was coming.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Took out dead limbs, palm fronds, and a few shingles here in Sun City Center(aka: God's waiting room). Never lost power. Highest wind measured here was 83 . God bless all !!


----------



## permitchaser

Need a new boat cover can't find the blog that has one for flats boats. Too many limbs and crap on the boat cover


----------



## 321nole

permitchaser said:


> Need a new boat cover can't find the blog that has one for flats boats. Too many limbs and crap on the boat cover


carver boat covers, "styled-to-fit" 

no damage here in palm bay/west melbourne, though no power for over 60 hours now.. nearly took a direct hit from a tornado around 11am Sunday while I was sitting on the patio...wind went from a refreshing 25 to 125 in the blink of an eye, got really lucky, others were not as fortunate.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I got off pretty light in Marion. My shed flooded pretty bad. No power, water or cell signal since Sunday evening, but the house, vehicles and skiff are ok. I learned the hard way that you shouldn't eat warm chicken, melted ice cream and olives from the fridge the day after the storm. Food poisoning when you don't have running water sucks. Word is that we are likely to be 2-3 weeks without power here. I managed to snag a generator yesterday and I'm trying to figure out who I need to shoot to get some fuel for it. I hope everybody else came through ok.


----------



## permitchaser

321nole said:


> carver boat covers, "styled-to-fit"
> 
> no damage here in palm bay/west melbourne, though no power for over 60 hours now.. nearly took a direct hit from a tornado around 11am Sunday while I was sitting on the patio...wind went from a refreshing 25 to 125 in the blink of an eye, got really lucky, others were not as fortunate.


Looked Carver and covers are $480-$545
Little too much but nice covers


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> I got off pretty light in Marion. My shed flooded pretty bad. No power, water or cell signal since Sunday evening, but the house, vehicles and skiff are ok. I learned the hard way that you shouldn't eat warm chicken, melted ice cream and olives from the fridge the day after the storm. Food poisoning when you don't have running water sucks. Word is that we are likely to be 2-3 weeks without power here. I managed to snag a generator yesterday and I'm trying to figure out who I need to shoot to get some fuel for it. I hope everybody else came through ok.


Dude, food poisoning sucks! We never took that chance and thru out what we knew didn't stay cold and fresh!


----------



## Backcountry 16

SomaliPirate said:


> I got off pretty light in Marion. My shed flooded pretty bad. No power, water or cell signal since Sunday evening, but the house, vehicles and skiff are ok. I learned the hard way that you shouldn't eat warm chicken, melted ice cream and olives from the fridge the day after the storm. Food poisoning when you don't have running water sucks. Word is that we are likely to be 2-3 weeks without power here. I managed to snag a generator yesterday and I'm trying to figure out who I need to shoot to get some fuel for it. I hope everybody else came through ok.


That's why I made ice for three days before the storm and filled my freezer and two fridges it stayed long enough for me to get the generator going the next morning. Luckily our one neighbor forgot to clean out her fridge so we cleaned it out for her got 2 bags of ice Cha ching and some food and I swipped her home made cookies she left for my services. So last night we had bbq chicken corn on the cob and taters on the grill invited another neighbor who is watching his place because he has no power also. He came over tonight for hamburgers and taters tots made from venison that came out of my freezer and who knows what tomorrow dinner menu holds. Glad I got my well up and running with my generator today first shower since the storm nice and cold man that was refreshing. Waited in line for only around 30 minutes for gas today Racetrack on 82 and Ortiz felt pretty good about that my buddy did 1 and a half hours it's a zoo down here more so than normal. Time to go refill the generator and get the fridges and fans running yeah.


----------



## permitchaser

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's why I made ice for three days before the storm and filled my freezer and two fridges it stayed long enough for me to get the generator going the next morning. Luckily our one neighbor forgot to clean out her fridge so we cleaned it out for her got 2 bags of ice Cha ching and some food and I swipped her home made cookies she left for my services. So last night we had bbq chicken corn on the cob and taters on the grill invited another neighbor who is watching his place because he has no power also. He came over tonight for hamburgers and taters tots made from venison that came out of my freezer and who knows what tomorrow dinner menu holds. Glad I got my well up and running with my generator today first shower since the storm nice and cold man that was refreshing. Waited in line for only around 30 minutes for gas today Racetrack on 82 and Ortiz felt pretty good about that my buddy did 1 and a half hours it's a zoo down here more so than normal. Time to go refill the generator and get the fridges and fans running yeah.


Glad you made it through man. You made me hungry reading you post


----------



## Backcountry 16

permitchaser said:


> Glad you made it through man. You made me hungry reading you post


10 4 permit chaser I do miss the ac though. And thanks us crackers don't run.


----------



## Seabreeze

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes slow typer was pretty intense inside the house for an hour when the shutters were rattling my wife said never again.


Been through it at ground zero for Frances and Jean, that's what my wife said also when the doors wanted to blow in "Never Again"


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backwater said:


> Dude, food poisoning sucks! We never took that chance and thru out what we knew didn't stay cold and fresh!





Backcountry 16 said:


> That's why I made ice for three days before the storm and filled my freezer and two fridges it stayed long enough for me to get the generator going the next morning. Luckily our one neighbor forgot to clean out her fridge so we cleaned it out for her got 2 bags of ice Cha ching and some food and I swipped her home made cookies she left for my services. So last night we had bbq chicken corn on the cob and taters on the grill invited another neighbor who is watching his place because he has no power also. He came over tonight for hamburgers and taters tots made from venison that came out of my freezer and who knows what tomorrow dinner menu holds. Glad I got my well up and running with my generator today first shower since the storm nice and cold man that was refreshing. Waited in line for only around 30 minutes for gas today Racetrack on 82 and Ortiz felt pretty good about that my buddy did 1 and a half hours it's a zoo down here more so than normal. Time to go refill the generator and get the fridges and fans running yeah.


 What makes it worse is I had my wife, the medical professional, next to me the whole time saying "don't eat that; you're gonna get sick, dumbass". I have nobody to blame but myself. We had plenty of cold stuff in the deep freezer (and still do thanks to the generator)...I'm just dumb sometimes, what can I say?
Positive note: Last night I managed to source a small portable AC unit. Set it up in the bedroom and hooked it to the generator. We slept at a comfortable 74 degrees.


----------



## permitchaser

This is a dumb question but don't you guys in the sunshine state have solar panels. I know they might have blown away but..,


----------



## 321nole

permitchaser said:


> This is a dumb question but don't you guys in the sunshine state have solar panels. I know they might have blown away but..,


I wish, damn things are expensive


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thanks to fema for supplying rock to lee county to dump on wildcat. Yesterday my daughter took her truck out got stuck called me and I came and pulled her out and guess where my phone is now version loves me 2 phones gone in 8 months. Good thing for insurance. And got a free case of water from the Immokalee fire department diving around in a huge buggy thanks guy's well off to cut more trees.


----------



## Backcountry 16

permitchaser said:


> This is a dumb question but don't you guys in the sunshine state have solar panels. I know they might have blown away but..,


Batteries are super expensive for solar panel.


----------



## permitchaser

Backcountry 16 said:


> Batteries are super expensive for solar panel.


Just saw one at Harbor Freight for $149. 100 watt but that wont run an air conditioner


----------



## Vertigo

Irma's eye passed very close to Yankeetown. There were a few trees and lots of tree limbs down, minor flooding from rain, but no storm surge. Power was out for less than 24 hrs.

The worst problem was evacuees from further south clogging the roads. On the way north they sucked out all the gas as they went. Hoarders stripped the stores of batteries, bread and milk. The problem repeated itself when everyone started back south. Lack of fuel and food likely caused more problems for folks who stayed and needed fuel to run generators. 

Irma is a good illustration of the fine line government must draw between safety and panic. Of the millions that fled, 90% would have fared far better sheltering in place in a home built to code, even if Irma had retained more power once it came ashore. Those in flood zones did have reason to leave, but instead of driving to Atlanta or points even further north, they could have found accommodation inland and much closer to home if it were not for the panic that filled hotels to capacity.


----------



## lemaymiami

Vertigo - you're absolutely right - but you can bet it won't be any different when the next 'cane comes along...

My resolution for next time will be to verify I have all my supplies - before the first storm of the season (particularly that extra propane tank...). Nothing like standing in line for more than an hour at the local re-fill station when normally it would have taken less than 10 minutes (And I wouldn't have had to park a block away...).

All in all we dodged a bullet over here near Ft. Lauderdale - but it could easily have gone the other way.... Me, I'm just hoping we get through the next two months without another one.


----------



## camp

Backcountry 16 said:


> Batteries are super expensive for solar panel.


just bought two 6 volt golf cart batteries at Sams club for a small 12 volt light system...$87 each. Going rate on panels is $1 a watt. It is the inverter and charge controllers etc. that start to add up.


----------



## Backcountry 16

camp said:


> just bought two 6 volt golf cart batteries at Sams club for a small 12 volt light system...$87 each. Going rate on panels is $1 a watt. It is the inverter and charge controllers etc. that start to add up.


Golf cart battries aren't running your whole house this guy's getting a propane fueled whole house generator before next year that's for sure I was told at least 3 more weeks before my power is restored.


----------



## crboggs

permitchaser said:


> This is a dumb question but don't you guys in the sunshine state have solar panels. I know they might have blown away but..,


My neighbor has them on his house. Based on his feedback over the past year, they aren't cost effective just yet. Until they are, not many people are going to buy into them...


----------



## iMacattack

lemaymiami said:


> My resolution for next time will be to verify I have all my supplies - before the first storm of the season (particularly that extra propane tank...). Nothing like standing in line for more than an hour at the local re-fill station when normally it would have taken less than 10 minutes (And I wouldn't have had to park a block away...)


This was one of the casualties for us. Our BBQ grill was about 16 years old. I kept saying it was time to get a new one. Well getting it into the garage from the back patio was it's last move and it didn't survive. We ended up with the opposite problem. Full tank no grill. My neighbor has been using the tank so I guess it's a win for him lol.


----------



## Backcountry 16

iMacattack said:


> This was one of the casualties for us. Our BBQ grill was about 16 years old. I kept saying it was time to get a new one. Well getting it into the garage from the back patio was it's last move and it didn't survive. We ended up with the opposite problem. Full tank no grill. My neighbor has been using the tank so I guess it's a win for him lol.


Hopefully he's at least cooking for you with your gas.


----------



## Backwater

Any SW FL guys knows of the status of Arcadia?

I have a friend that helps with a disaster relief organization that is currently base camping in Sarasota. Yesterday, they brought several large 24ft box truck full of water, food and supplies to Everglades City and Chokoloskee. He said they were hard hit and had lots of flooding. They are just now getting some power on the inland side of the island.

They are looking for "off-the-radar" and "off the beaten trail" spots where the media is not focusing on, but is had hit. These are places where they are forgotten about and are not getting any supplies. So, aside from the Keys, Marco and Goodland, where else have you heard of places like this that was hit hard, but not getting any attention, so I can pass it along.

Today they are heading to Arcadia, but not sure where to go next.

Ted


----------

